

Ask N.YC: What is the best (cheap) way to prepare taxes (for an individual and a small business)? - falsestprophet

I understand there are several online services that seem a lot nice than doing it by hand, but which is best?
======
mechanical_fish
Hire an accountant. That's the easiest way.

If by "easiest" what you meant was "cheapest"... I used Turbotax online for
personal stuff once and it seemed just fine. I don't use it for small
business, though. I don't trust some scripted AI to give me actual financial
advice.

------
admoin
If you don't understand tax or your situation is relatively complex, I guess
go to a well-recommended accountant.

Otherwise, TurboTax is excellent (make sure to buy the version that
corresponds to what you need to report, and also be on the lookout for deals-
there are often good rebates or sales).

~~~
NoBSWebDesign
Agreed, if you understand tax law (and it's not that difficult if you just
follow directions usually), TurboTax is the way to go.

I've been doing it for my personal and 1-man LLC for years. My new business
partners actually went to a well-respected accountant, and they told us we
should give TurboTax a try first.

------
bumbledraven
I'll probably use H&R Block's Tango <http://hrblock.com/tango> next year.

